# Anyone familiar with Performance Peak Load 3 Trainer?



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

I just bought one on ebay. My old wind trainer has been on it's last leg for awhile. I spun one of the blowers off yet again this weekend and I got tired of dealing with it so bought a new trainer on ebay.

It is a fluid trainer that supports the rear wheel and the front fork and looks to be well build. It is also the computerized version with a sensor built into the fluid unit and a digital display that displays watts among other things. It also has the 5 step resistance adjustment unit.

So the question is, how accurate do you think the watt info will be? Also, does anyone have this unit and have you been happy with it?

I think I got a good deal on it, I just hope it will serve my purposes. The wattage would be good information for baseline testing if it is accurate. (plus I would like to see if I can peg it. It maxs out at 999.9 watts and I would be disappointed if I can't peg it since I fancy myself as a sprinter)


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I think that you've got a "hybrid". I'm not sure if the Peakload was ever sold with the "Hydro-force" unit. Chances are, is that the original resistance unit died, and was replaced with the HF unit. 
I've got the HF unit on a Travel Trac base. After using the "Watt-meter" for a while, I decided that it wasn't very accurate. The resistance unit is very good, and provides more that enough resistance, even on the easiest settings.
The "big" plus of the Preformance trainer, is that if anything ever dies on it, you can take it, or send it back for repair or replacement. It's covered for a "lifetime" of use.


----------

